# Home depot, highly recommended



## norman vandyke (Nov 12, 2015)

Went to home depot this morning to pick up a few things I ordered online. I highly recommend ordering bare copper wire from them, especially if this is the "2" feet I ordered for less than $3. 5/16" thick. Another something I needed to start making some knives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2015)

Everything we have ordered from our Local HD/ lowes they have screwed up Big time. If they have it in stock I am a buyer. Otherwise I get elsewhere. just my experience..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 12, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Everything we have ordered from our Local HD/ lowes they have screwed up Big time. If they have it in stock I am a buyer. Otherwise I get elsewhere. just my experience..


My first time ordering online from them. Good experience for me. I do know their shipping leads something to be desired. I used to drive for a company that contracted for them and their trailers were crammed with everything and they didn't seem to care in what condition it arrived. Two saw blades and some copper wire seemed pretty safe for travel.


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 12, 2015)

Hmmm maybe they have a special on measure'n tapes


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 12, 2015)

its over 2.00 a lb here for scrap copper


----------

